

Sarbanes-Oxley Exemption for Small Companies Said to Be Pushed by Emanuel - jakarta
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a43YfPv8hEmE&pos=8

======
DenisM
FYI, less than $75 million is small.

I'll just keep walking along for now. :-)

